# 10 Methods of Death (which way would you prefer to die?)



## Esilenna (Jul 10, 2011)

Decapitation (given the blade is sharp and the executioner knows what he's doing) would be my preferred method, because it's relatively quick and painless, and also because I've heard stories about people who stayed conscious for a few seconds after decapitation and looked down at their bodies, and that sounds really cool. Sorry for my morbid mind.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Falling, maybe. I'd like to fly before I die, do some tricks.

Then I'll superman head-first into the ground.


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

Decapitation. Sounds fun.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

Its not on the list, but im going to say a drug overdose, and the preferred drug is heroin mixed with dextromethorphan, benzodiazapines, MDMA, and either lsd or psilocybin. I would want to die like this becasue it sounds like one of the most interesting ways to die becasue hallucenating is fun, but the only draw back to this one is all the throwing up that would come along with it. I also like the idea of freezing to death becasue the cold feels good and it is also numbing in a way.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd like explosive decompression


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

I would perfer to fall. Its a rather quick death (assuming I die on impact and don't survive the fall and then lay there until I die which would still count as a death from falling but suffering as well...) and also I always wanted to fly, may as well go out happy. lol


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Konan said:


> I would perfer to fall. Its a rather quick deathl


This is unknown though. 



I guess only one way to find out though, so I guess I pick falling too.


----------



## SLeigh (Sep 13, 2011)

*I was going to say lethal injection but that may be considered a form of suicide if I allowed someone to inject me. I definitely don't want any implication of suicide associated with my death so I chose the next best for me as heart attack. A heart attack is painful but I believe when we are dying we stop feeling the pain very quickly so it wont be too bad. *


----------



## Blazing_Glitter (Sep 13, 2011)

Ideally I'd go softly in my sleep.
But of the options given, decapitation.
In a guillotine. 
For being bad.
Just so I can find out for myself once and for all if it's true that decapitated heads have thought for a small amount of time.


----------



## braverip (Sep 10, 2011)

I'd really prefer to die doing something epic and/or memorable, but if I can't have that, then probably lethal injection.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Bleed to death.

I want to feel my life force drain away, as I lie in it.


----------



## Utensils (Nov 5, 2011)

I would say Lethal Injection, but that would mean I probably would have to be a murderer, and I'd rather burn than THAT... So bleeding to death :kitteh:


----------



## Kittann (Apr 12, 2010)

Wheeee!

_He recounts how they bent a springy sapling and tied cords from it under the ears of a man to be decapitated so that his last few moments of awareness would be of flying through the air._​


----------



## mercuriously (Nov 26, 2011)

falling. i'd like like to try and fly with the last lil bit of life i have before i die


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know why I answered "bleeding to death" because I am extremely afraid of exsanguination, and blood in general. Really, there is little else that turns my stomach as much as the thought of cutting myself or bleeding out in any other way. ACK! It really bothers me. I'd rather die via lethal injection, as most of you chose.


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

That's terrible...I choose none of 'them'.


----------



## starshipuk (Dec 2, 2011)

I wouldn't mind any of them because I am bizarrely curious about all of them. However, I chose electrocution because I have gotten mild electric shocks before and I liked how they felt in an odd way. I wonder what it would be like to feel electricity pulsing through me at a higher voltage. Second to that, I 'd say bleeding to death or lethal injection. Then again, falling sounds like fun... like it'd be a nice rush before-hand... I don't know! They're all interesting!


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Decapitation. Too quick for me to realize I'm going to die.


----------



## airship_nebula (Jun 6, 2011)

If lethal injection is related to dying in your sleep, then I would choose that.

But I would most likely want to take something and then just die in my sleep. I think it's kind of beautiful that way. Plus, I'm not a big fan of pain.


----------



## pepperpotts (Aug 2, 2011)

drowning would be fine. anything really.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't wanna die, but Fall from a height it is. I can't bear the thought of landing but the free fall is better than all other options. Ugh. I wanna "pop" disappear.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

nichya said:


> I don't wanna die, but Fall from a height it is. I can't bear the thought of landing but the free fall is better than all other options. Ugh. I wanna "pop" disappear.


I think it is scary to fall down from a height and think 15 seconds about how the impact would be. It is also quite a scary feeling the feeling that you fall down from to the floor (i knew i hated that kind of attraction in theme parks). It is quite a hard and scary thought for me.

I think bleeding to death is probably the most bearable way to die for me. Even if it taked a long time. I just would need the ensurement I was going to die, otherwise you have scars for the rest of your life. (that's why I take being shot). It is quite peaceful (but maybe i saw too many movies).


----------



## BraveOne (Apr 2, 2016)

Bleeding to death sounds kind of honorable; say I was fighting to keep something safe but couldn't heal my wounds in time after the battle.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

explosive decompression sounds interesting


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Lakigigar said:


> I think it is scary to fall down from a height and think 15 seconds about how the impact would be. It is also quite a scary feeling the feeling that you fall down from to the floor (i knew i hated that kind of attraction in theme parks). It is quite a hard and scary thought for me.
> 
> I think bleeding to death is probably the most bearable way to die for me. Even if it taked a long time. I just would need the ensurement I was going to die, otherwise you have scars for the rest of your life. (that's why I take being shot). It is quite peaceful (but maybe i saw too many movies).


But everyone has this urge to jump from a height, isn't it alluring? 

Bleeding out possibly feels horrible, whenever I am sick or something and I get dizzy and about to pass out and light headed, it is a torture, I can't imagine life leaving me that slowly. Despite that I often daydream watching myself bleed laying down, taking a hit, or a sacrifice, I dunno, I am awkward..but perhaps that is an allegory to how I feel at times.

Hmm, now I have read this:

"You feel weak, woozy, and tired for the first 1-2 pints. You start feeling cold around 2-3 and have significant trouble functioning. Consciousness is lost soon after, and death happens somewhere around 3-4 pints lost unless some serious medical intervention happens. They basically feel as if they drifted off to sleep."

Well doesn't sound that terrible and says you don't really hurt.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

*Drowning *- Yes.
*Heart Attack* -Yes.
*Bleeding to Death* - Yes.
*Fire* - No.
*Decapitation* - No. I prefer my body to be intact.
*Electrocution* - No.
*Fall from a height* - Refer to drowning. I might consider falling into a ravine.
*Hanging* - Sure, why not.
*Lethal injection* - Yes. 
*Explosive decompression* - No.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

Falling from a height. It would be the best combination of most exciting and least painful of all these.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Ow I wouldn't want to die any of those ways  especially drowning or explosive decomp

I can't handle the feeling of "drowning" mentally so the thought of physically getting your breath taken away sucks


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

_Lethal injection_

...an overdose on morphine or a few cyanide pills would probably be better.


----------



## Earworms (Mar 27, 2013)

How about if I just die in my sleep?


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

*ELECTROCUTION!!
*

But, explosive decompression sounds interesting.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Since there was nothing to specify getting an actual injury to cause you to bleed to death, I chose that one. I mean, you just get light headed and faint and then you're gone. Sounds like falling asleep on a heavy dose of Benadryl. If I have to get an actually painful injury, then I guess I would pick lethal injection or decapitation. I don't 100% trust lethal injection to be painless, but it should still be fairly quick. With decapitation I wouldn't like those extra seconds of consciousness, but it would also be over fairly quickly. 

Falling would terrify me. I've had enough of those dreams.
Drowning is too slow as well as painful
Heart attack could be too slow if things don't go the right way
Fire sounds terrible all around
Electrocution might be quick, but it also might not be - not as foolproof
Hanging could be slow if things don't go the right way
Explosive decompression sounds as bad as drowning, even if it was quick


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

Lethal injection from those listed.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Accidentally voted heart attack when I meant to pick bleed to death.

Bleeding to death seems like the least painful and traumatic way. Lethal injections have been known to cause seizures... I read an article about it in time there was some controversy about whether it is legit painless (can't really ask the recipient whether it hurt) family members were watching this guy after injection and he was convulsing, clearly not passing on easily.


----------



## Shade (Oct 11, 2013)

Drowning.

This seems to be considered a painful way to go, but I'm quite used to it. We used to have this thing when I was a swimmer that you'd kick as far as you could underwater for 4x25 meters, with a bit of rest in between. Towards the end of the last two laps you'd start getting really low on oxygen, and I often had my vision starting to fade away, and those convulsions your body does as your lungs are screaming for air. I can kinda understand why you wouldn't wanna go that way, but I think I would feel sort of at home. Like I'd have some strange sense of familiarity in my last moment.

So yeah, drowning.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Bleeding to death, sounds brutal enough for me.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

I voted for decapitation because it would be so cool for someone to hold up my head to a cheering crowd after it was cut off from a guillotine, lol.


----------



## BraveOne (Apr 2, 2016)

ArmchairCommie said:


> I voted for decapitation because it would be so cool for someone to hold up my head to a cheering crowd after it was cut off from a guillotine, lol.



I thought you could still be alive hours after decapitation, sounds painful.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Fire because I'm going to hell anyway, I might as well prepare myself for it.


----------



## Earworms (Mar 27, 2013)

BraveOne said:


> I thought you could still be alive hours after decapitation, sounds painful.


Make that about 8 seconds of consciousness.


----------

